# entry level 1911



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

which entry level 1911 would you suggest?
these 1911's are getting expensive - no wonder sales are going to the plastic striker fired
i know of a few entry level 1911's but are they reliable - no FTF or FTE


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

now whywould someone spend $1k+ on a sweet 1911, when you can get a plastic striker fired gun for $500, or less?

Maybe its becuase that 1911 is 5 times the gun that the plastic brick will ever be?!

Flame on!!:anim_lol:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Springfield Mil Spec and loaded models seems to be a popular choice. Mine has been flawless. I have also heard good things about Rock Island and Taurus 1911's. You could look at used models to save a few bucks or get more options for less money over new. Everyone needs to own a 1911 at some point.:mrgreen:


----------



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

Can't go wrong with a RIA GI or a Springfield GI or mil-spec


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

In addition to the ones already mentioned, I have heard good things about the Para GI Expert, in the $500 range. Of the ones I have experience with, I'm partial to the Mil-Spec from Springfield.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

hideit said:


> which entry level 1911 would you suggest?
> these 1911's are getting expensive - no wonder sales are going to the plastic striker fired
> i know of a few entry level 1911's but are they reliable - no FTF or FTE


I owned a loaded model SST Springfield twice ( the first time and the last time....that is 2 isnt it???) that had more things incorrect about it than you could beat with a stick....but....BUT that thing would swallow a .45 ACP round ..I think even backwards and it would go off. ONLY hangs I ever had were when I was reloading wad cutters before I got them "just right" ( They can definately be a PITA) and once that happened...it was back to smooth sailing.

Id stick a 12 lb spring in it for wad cutters and shoot all day long. Open it up and put an 18 lb spring in it and go to shooting hardball; +P...you name it.

If I wanted a gun ( lower cost) that was reliable...Id start with a loaded SA and tweak it for my own purposes ( I added target adjustable rear sight on mine)


----------

